
The AI delusion: why humans trump machines - headalgorithm
https://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/the-ai-delusion-why-humans-trump-machines-robots-artificial-intelligence-alpha-go-deepmind
======
totalZero
Part of the issue, I think, is that humans are 'closer' to the world, whereas
computers by necessity interact with a model of the world. Whenever you
introduce a model, you always introduce some limitations and assumptions that
are baked into that model.

------
streetcat1
Of course human trump machines.

However, machines are much more consistent, never sleep, not get ill, and cost
zero.

